

Microsoft "impartial" browser test fails the grade - latch
http://www.itworld.com/security/212537/microsoft-impartial-browser-test-fails-grade

======
pavel_lishin
This is incredibly annoying: <http://i.imgur.com/ZrrH3.png>

It distracts me, AND as a bonus feature, offers absolutely no information that
I care about.

------
Bud
The web is now 17 years old, and Microsoft STILL does not get it, even on a
basic level. This is exactly the kind of stuff that has made Microsoft a
laughingstock for a long time now.

Guys: the Internet Explorer era is OVER.

------
pippy
While this is blatant FUD, there may a grain of truth to what MS is saying.
Malware and phishing detection are heavily dependent on external servers for
accuracy.

I hope other browser vendors don't just dismiss these functions MS touts,
instead look critically at if these functions to see if they’re worth
implementing.

Also I love the fact they picked up on a typo:

>doesn't [sic] have most of the features that help protect against modern
threats

------
sosuke
I don't see how this is a surprise. Why would Microsoft care about testing
browser security on other operating systems other than Windows when the goal
of the site is to get users to upgrade their Internet Explorer versions? They
did all the tests on Windows for each browser at a given time and just spits
out the scores when a user visits the site depending only on the browser type.
No test is rerun at that time.

~~~
lucisferre
The goal of the site seems to also be to get you to switch from Chrome,
Firefox, etc. to IE9 with the implication being that you will be more secure.
If it was clear anywhere that this was designed only to compare versions of IE
perhaps that argument could be made.

This is another pathetically veiled browser war tactic. While it might
convince a few, I feel the larger result is the continued erosion of
credibility for Microsoft and IE.

------
planckscnst
This article is almost as bad as the site it's complaining about.

The author complains: _Based on these criteria, Your Browser Matters seems to
rate your browser regardless of how your settings are configured, or what
operating system you're using._

Then he goes to show Firefox 7.0.1 on two different OSs with two different
scores. Then says again that they're the same.

Furthermore, he doesn't raise any complaints about the tests themselves, just
about the resulting scores.

------
abennett
It's not remotely surprising that Microsoft would favor its own product. What
is surprising (at least to me) is that they would make efforts to APPEAR
impartial.

